# GOT A NEW PROJECT -1956 EVANS-COLSON MATADOR



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Apr 20, 2018)

Got this yesterday from a friend , a ..1956 Evans -Colson Matador. All in pieces now ,should clean up nicely.Pedals are not correct, as well as the saddle .Will post when all done ...


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Apr 22, 2018)

Got the color back to red ...No more "sunset orange"....A lot of rubbing out and waxing ...Today  work on rims ,rebuild hubs ..


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Apr 24, 2018)

Well here is what the 56 looks like now. Unfortunately even though a 26 incher , its a small frame ,most likely for someone 5' tall. Still turned out good and rides great  .Had to borrow the rims and tires from my wife's 61 AMF Roadmaster...Just till I find a nice set of  drop center middle weight rims w/a 2 speed Bendix ...


----------

